# So had a horrible dehydration headache...



## nephets0 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, I went for a short ride today (3 miles i think?)... and wound up with a freakin headache from hell...had a 2L camelback full (drank, approx 1.5l on the ride dunno why). had consumed 40+oz of water a few hrs before the trip... WTF did I do wrong? last season i was going for 3-4hrs before the headache hit...:madman:


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

How often do you ride? That's a TON of water to drink on a 3 mile ride. Are you sure the headaches are due to dehydration? It's common to get headaches (especially if you're relatively new to it) while exercising, due to the increased blood flow to the brain. I got these when I first started riding but haven't had one in a couple years as I'm constantly doing some sort of physical activity. Not saying this is your issue, just something to consider.


----------



## nephets0 (Mar 16, 2011)

well this is the first chance i've had to ride in many months (7 or 8 months). I try to be as active as possible when i'm not working. i do work out a few times per week. I guess i just need to try it again this weekend to see what happens.. and make sure to hydrate and stuff before hand...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

nephets0 said:


> well this is the first chance i've had to ride in many months (7 or 8 months). I try to be as active as possible when i'm not working. i do work out a few times per week. I guess i just need to try it again this weekend to see what happens.. and make sure to hydrate and stuff before hand...


Respectfully, you should stay hydrated all of the time. A little extra hydration before a ride, stay hydrated during the ride. Good luck.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

maybe hyponatremia cuz that seems to be far to much water for that short of a ride
throw a nuun tab in your camelbak next time


----------



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

If it was your first ride back then perhaps your neck was tight and that gave you a head ache.

I drink enough water so Im pizz'n clear at least 10 times a day and a few times in an old juice bottle at night. I learned that from JV himself back in 2002.


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

drink your fluids throughout the day, during your workout not to much water, take sips here and there. Thats what i usually do


----------



## shulman1144 (Jul 9, 2012)

way to much water,, you got a over-hydration headache !! did you have liquid shizz later on ?? you can't hydrate just cuzz, everyone enjoys the refreshment of water but it has to be consumed intelligently, you won't die from over hydration but it will throw your body off


----------



## Schroedinger (Nov 16, 2005)

It should take more than a 3 mile ride to get significantly dehydrated. Were you dehydrated before the ride? Big night drinking the night before?


----------

